# I-5 protest: Driver fed up with protesters rips away bullhorn



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SAN DIEGO -
As dozens of students blocked northbound I-5 at Nobel Drive as part of a protest Wednesday morning, thousands of irate commuters were left stranded and unable to get to work. At least one of those drivers was angry enough to push a protester and steal his bullhorn.

http://www.wxyz.com/news/angry-driver-pushes-student-protester-on-blocked-i-5-112614


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They try that with me the had better hope I am in a good mood that day. Not the type to put up with it


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

HAHA! I'm sorry but this... this is just funny, those "kids" out there on I-5 are lucky one of those big rigs didn't just push through. I find it funny those with nothing to do or to contribute to society are those who will get up and "protest" the most about unfairness as my tax dollars go to support them. I wish I could at least pick the subject they are protesting.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Why didn't the drivers just run over the little *******? There are signs on all of the interstates clearly marked that you are not allowed to walk or bicycle on the freeway. Run the little pricks over and they won't try that crap again.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I applaud the motorist that showed some moxy. Too bad forty of them didn't charge. That would have stopped future silliness. Why screw with others making a living ? Simple attention. They should have received angry attention that would result in dispersing the protest.

Good news scoop Aquahull.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good for him! I agree, Camel; why was he having to go it alone?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I applaud the motorist that showed some moxy. Too bad forty of them didn't charge. That would have stopped future silliness. Why screw with others making a living ? Simple attention. They should have received angry attention that would result in dispersing the protest.
> 
> Good news scoop Aquahull.


I'm just picking up the slack from Hawg,he usually copies the links from MGO


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Guess we need to invest an attachment so we can launch some pepper spray ahead of the cars to clear the road. 

Should be a good seller....what do you think...should we head off to kick starter and get it done ?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Guess we need to invest an attachment so we can launch some pepper spray ahead of the cars to clear the road.
> 
> Should be a good seller....what do you think...should we head off to kick starter and get it done ?


On the old cars you could do that with the windshield washer.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Think about this a minute. Most hard working people don't have time for this crap. We just put up with it. We put up with so called protected classes burning down towns kill people.
One of these days the Real working class is going to get sick of it and fight back. All this time the protected class have gotten away with what ever they want on because we let them. When we have had enough the Ass whopping begins. Baggy pants aint the bad boy he thinks he is. The time will come will take back our streets and our lives.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You can only bite the hand that feeds you so many times before it backfires and you get corrected.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

It looked to me like they did a rolling road block the way the cars are positioned then hopped out of them and started their protest. They should have gone to jail.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Good for him! I agree, Camel; why was he having to go it alone?


I think most people are conditioned to just put up with it. I was on a flight that had a dead hero (serviceman) in the cargo and the immediate family was on board. The captain asked for everyone to remain seated so the family could exit first to accompany their loved one. Everyone in coach sat tight. All of first class jumped up and started gabbing stuff to get off. No one said anything until I bellowed "Sit down and show some respect!". After a brief pause I screamed it again. All but one sat down who started to complain about what ever and I bellowed it again staring right at him and he meekly sat back down. For the record I am 6' 2" and 280 lbs.

The family got off first. I had about 4 other passengers in luggage claim tell me how they were going to do something and started talking tough. Bullshit. They had their chance but failed to speak up or join in. I was just disgusted by the whole event.

People generally just do not have the intestinal fortitude to demand good behavior from others in my opinion.


----------

